# 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf --> Tests laufen + erste Ergebnisse



## XE85 (2. Juni 2010)

Hy ...

hat schon jemand getestet wie die Temps sind wenn man mehrere Grakas parallel im Kreislauf hat? - Theoretisch sollte es ja kein Problem sein - der Durchflusswiderstand aller Kühler ist gleich, also sollte überall die gleiche Menge Wasser durchfließen - halt nur 1/3 pro graka der Gesammtdurchflussmenge 

mfg


----------



## 0Martin21 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

da hast du ja was vor, ich kann nur abraten da die technischen Probleme etwas geößer sind als in reihe. du muß entweder drei Pumpen oder irgent wie etwas finden das den Druchfluß gleich hält, da der Durchfluß-Wiederstand schon bei kleinen änderunden im Winkel sich verändert kann man das nicht so aus der hüfte machen da kann es schnell passieren das es ein Karte gibt wo fast alles durch fließt und und eine fast nichts. mit drei Pumpen ist es am einfachsten. sonnst müßtest du dir was bauen das wir ein Durchflußsensor ist, aber das in alle drei Leitungen zu den Karten und die Laufräder müßten, alle mit eine Welle verbunden sein. das die Räder eine art Wiederstand sind und den Durchdluß auch alle drei Ströme aufteilen, dann müßten nahezu alle drei Ströme gleich viel durch gehen. anders wüßte ich keine praktikable lösung um alle Grakas gleich mit Wasser zu versorgen. 

Gruß Martin


PS: bin auch gespannt was andere so als Meinung dazu haben und was die vür Ideen haben.


----------



## XE85 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

ähm ... ich glaube du verstehst da was falsch - die Graks werden untereinander mit diesen Dingern - TFC SLI + CROSSFIRE VID CONNECTOR - 1/2/3 SLOT - verbunden - da ist zwischen den GPU Kühlern kein Winkel oder sonst was das bremsen könnte

mfg


----------



## Marquis (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

Wenn du die Dinger werwendest, werden die aber in Reihe geschaltet.

Um die parallel zu schalten, müsstest du das Wasser vor den Grakas in 3 einzelne leitungen aufsplitten, dann jede einzeln und danach wieder zusammenführen.

Oder wie war deine Planung?


----------



## MetallSimon (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

also wenn ich das richtig verstehe,dann willst du es so machen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das sollte eigentlich klappen aber bei der letzten würde dann glaubich am wenigsten wasser durchfließen oder?
aber eine leistungsstarke pumpe ala laing sollte das eigentlich hinkriegen oder?


----------



## XE85 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

Es hat sich praktisch schon erledigt - es funktioniert da EK sogar eine Brücke anbieted klick
die die GPU Kühler untereinander so verbindet wie ich es auch machen möchte

ich hab trotzdem eine Skizze gemacht wie ich mir das vorstelle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## MetallSimon (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

lol meine skizze is schöner
was haste fürne pumpe?
http://www.aquatuning.de/index.php/cat/c412_SLI-CrossFire.html hier gibts auch jede menge solcher verbinder


----------



## XE85 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

Dual Laing

mfg


----------



## MetallSimon (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

Hast du mal deinen Durchfluss gemessen?
Die Dual Laing sollte eigentlich genug Power dafür haben
Viel Erfolg beim Testen


----------



## Meph (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

Warum nicht einfach richtig in Reihe?

GPU1 hat einen Eingang (Pumpe) und einen Ausgang (GPU2)
GPU2 hat einen Eingang (GPU1) und einen Ausgang (GPU3)
GPU3 hat einen Eingang (GPU2) und einen Ausgang (Radi)

Die anderen Anschlüsse werden verschlossen

Klar, der Durchfluss steigt schon ziemlich an - aber dafür sind die GPUs gut gekühlt


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

Naja, es sollte beachtet werden, das sich bei 

Serienschaltung die Widerstände addieren

und bei parallelschaltung die Leitwerte, also die Inversen Widerstände.

Parallel ist also Serienschaltung was den Durchfluss angeht eigentlich vorzuziehen


----------



## 0Martin21 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

Mensch, wenn de schreibst *parallel* und nicht in reihe, dann kommt sowas raus und da ist meine antwort schon richtig, was ich halte da nichts von, da die Temp immer höher wird. und die letzte das nach sehen hat. nur wenn due einen guten Durchlauf hast der gorßgenug ist kann das was werden. wenn du noch mehr dran hast CPU und Board dann müßtest du min. einen Laing DDC 1RT haben wenn die überhaupt reicht. weiß jetzt nicht wie dein Durchfluß wäre, aber besser ist immer nach zwei Graka, ein Radi und dann wieder eine Graka. ich behaupte mal das die Graka mehr Leistung haben, oder? und auch noch Oc sind.
PS: Eure Zeichnungen sind Schrott!!! wenn dann so!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XE85 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*



Meph schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach richtig in Reihe?



weil parallel von der Veschlauchung her deutlich besser geht und besser aussieht



0Martin21 schrieb:


> PS: Eure Zeichnungen sind Schrott!!! wenn dann so!



Deine Zeichnung ist ja eine Reihenschaltung - wenn ich die Frage stelle ob es möglich ist eine parallelschaltung zu machen, warum kommst du dann mit einer Zeichnung von einer Reihenschaltung an? - ich weiß zufällig wie diese aussieht - da brauche ich keine Zeichnung dazu

mfg


----------



## 0Martin21 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

aber dann hast du keinen Durchfluß an der letzten!!!


----------



## Meph (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*



XE85 schrieb:


> weil parallel von der Veschlauchung her deutlich besser geht und besser aussieht



Ok, das ist ein Argument, ich achte halt eher auf die Temperaturen und den praktischen Nutzen, aber unter dem Aspekt fällt auch die Möglichkeit weg den Schlauch vorher zu splitten und mit möglichst gleichen Teilen zu verbinden.
Dabei wäre die benachteiligte Karte bei weitem nicht so ausgebremst wie bei dem anderen Aufbau


----------



## XE85 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> aber dann hast du keinen Durchfluß an der letzten!!!



wo steht das?? bzw wie kommst du drauf?? - wenn das so wäre würde EK wohl kaum eine Brücke anbieten die die Kühler parallel verbindet

zudem hab ich aus einem User asu einem anderen Forum der das mit 2 GPUs gemacht hat erfahren das es laut seinen Messungen überhaupt keinen unterschied macht ob die Karten seriell oder parallel im Kreislauf hängen

mfg


----------



## Meph (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

Weil dabei entweder der Kühler gut durchlaufen wird oder die nächste Karte - eine Karte wird auf jeden Fall benachteiligt sein - die letzte


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

Parallel ist besser weil alle die gleiche Temp haben. 

Bei Serienschaltung wird jede weitere GPU wärmer als die vorherige, und nen Radi zwischenrein setzen ist Kühlungstechnisch halt suboptimal, da er somit ineffektiver arbeitet als wenn er nach dem Durchlauf aller steht.

EDIT: Mir kommts grad verdammt so vor als ob hier einiges grad Durcheinander geht bezüglich parallel und serienschaltung 

Serienschaltung: Durchfluss wird mit jeder Karte geringer, also kommt auch durch die erste weniger durch!

Parallelschaltung: Durch jede kommt genau gleich viel im Optimalfall, oder zumindest fast gleich viel, alle haben die gleiche Temp, man brauch aber genug Durchfluss für alle Karten. Sprich der Schlauch bis zur Verzweigung muss deutlich größer sein als der nach der Verzweigung zu den einzelnen Karten!! Genauso wenn man die Schläuche der Karten wieder zusammenführt muss der Schlauch wieder dicker sein.


----------



## XE85 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*



Meph schrieb:


> Weil dabei entweder der Kühler gut durchlaufen wird oder die nächste Karte - eine Karte wird auf jeden Fall benachteiligt sein - die letzte



wiso sollte die letzte Benchteiligt sein? - der durchflusswiderstand aller Kühler ist gleich groß - damit teilt sich der Durchfluss auf - jede bekommt 1/3 - und selbst wenn die letzte Minimal weniger durchströmt wird, die 1-2° die das wenn überhaupt ausmacht sind zu verschmerzen

mfg


----------



## JonnyB1989 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

Sowie du das vorhast wird die erste Karte gut gekühlt und die Anderen Verhungern, Da das Wasser sich immer den leichtesten und den kürzesten Weg sucht. 
Einzig was funktionieren würde wäre ein T-Sück mit drei abgängen, dann jede Gakra ihre eigenen Anschlüsse und Zuleitungen, genauso müsste das Ganze wieder zusammen geführt werden.

Es gibt hier wenn ich mich nicht täusche jemanden der das mit den Sli verbindern Probiert hat und da wurde eine Karte deutlich wärmer als die andere.
Gerade bei ner Dual Liang, sollte der Durchfluss hoch genug sein um 3 Grakas in Reihe zu kühlen.


----------



## 0Martin21 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Sowie du das vorhast wird die erste Karte gut gekühlt und die Anderen Verhungern, Da das Wasser sich immer den leichtesten und den kürzesten Weg sucht.
> Einzig was funktionieren würde wäre ein T-Sück mit drei abgängen, dann jede Gakra ihre eigenen Anschlüsse und Zuleitungen, genauso müsste das Ganze wieder zusammen geführt werden.
> 
> Es gibt hier wenn ich mich nicht täusche jemanden der das mit den Sli verbindern Probiert hat und da wurde eine Karte deutlich wärmer als die andere.
> Gerade bei ner Dual Liang, sollte der Durchfluss hoch genug sein um 3 Grakas in Reihe zu kühlen.




^^^das habe ich versucht den anderen zu sagen nur verstehen die mich nicht!


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Sowie du das vorhast wird die erste Karte gut gekühlt und die Anderen Verhungern, Da das Wasser sich immer den leichtesten und den kürzesten Weg sucht.



Mir ist jetzt nicht genau klar, welche Idee du jetzt genau meinst, aber ich hoffe du hast damals in  Physik in der Schule aufgepasst und weist, das sich bei ner Parallelschaltung immer der Fluß entsprechend den Verhältnissen der Widerstände aufteilt.


----------



## 0Martin21 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

die Parallel-Variante, was sonnst! Denkt doch mal bitte nach! Wie verhalltet ihr euch!? Rennt ihr den schweren Weg oder geht leichten? zu 90% den leichten und der Rest den schweren weil der leichte Weg verstopft ist.


----------



## drchef (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

also wenn man bischen nachdenkt, dann kann das doch garnicht gehen...

laut der Zeichnung von XE85:
wieso sollte das Wasser in die 2. Grafikkarte fließen (welche höher liegt) wenn es doch in die 1. Grafikkarte kann wo der geringste Widerstand ist.

die Widerstände sind nicht 1/3 !!

sondern:
unterste Karte: 1/3
mittlere Karte: 1/3 + Schlauch
obere Karte: 1/3 + 2*Schlauch

ok das sind jetzt mehr als 3/3  aber ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine

gruß

edit: außerdem kann man doch bei den SLI Verbindern einstellen, das sie in Serie sein solln...von außen ist da kein Unterschied zu sehen + es funktioniert.
oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

Ähm nein das ist falsch, weil zum einen der Widerstand der Schläuche nahezu vernachlässigbar ist, und zum anderen man dies einfach dadurch ausgleichen kann, das man die gleichen SChlauchlängen verwendet. 

Nimmt man an, das die Schläuche genauso lang sind wie wenn man nur einen Kühler verbaut, dann ist sogar der Widerstand nur 1/3 bei drei parallelen Kühlern im Vergleich zu nur einem Kühler. 

Genau deswegen nimmt man auch einfach nen dickeren Schlauch vor dem Split und ner entsprechend stärkere Pumpe, dann haste genau die gleichen Ergebnisse wie mit einem Kühler, solange die Radiatoren auch verdreifacht werden. Nimmt man keine größere Pumpe sollte aber trotzdem der Durchfluss steigen im Vergleich zu einem Kühler und daher die Temps nicht ganz so stark steigen wie bei Seriellem Anschluss.


----------



## drchef (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

ich meine nicht den Widerstand, des Schlauches ansich, sondern das Wasser muss doch erstmal ca. 2-3cm nach oben im Schlauch, also der Widerstand durch die Schwerkraft meine ihc

edit: auf dieses Bild von XE85 bezogen


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

Das sollteste total vernachlässigen können. Der Gegendruck der sich da aufbaut ist wohl im Vergleich zu dem Druck der sich durch den Widerstand der Kühler ergibt vernachlässigbar klein. Du kannst ja einfach mal in nen Schlauch 2cm Wasser füllen und dann schauen mit wieviel Druck das Wasser auf das offene Schlauchende drückt, wenn du dieses zu hebst und nach unten zeigen lässt. 

Das ist absolut minimal. (Stichwort hydrostatischer Druck)


----------



## 0Martin21 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das sollteste total vernachlässigen können. Der Gegendruck der sich da aufbaut ist wohl im Vergleich zu dem Druck der sich durch den Widerstand der Kühler ergibt vernachlässigbar klein. Du kannst ja einfach mal in nen Schlauch 2cm Wasser füllen und dann schauen mit wieviel Druck das Wasser auf das offene Schlauchende drückt, wenn du dieses zu hebst und nach unten zeigen lässt.
> 
> Das ist absolut minimal. (Stichwort hydrostatischer Druck)




jetzt frage ich dich mal hast du sowas!? das du sagen kannst es geht.

Ich behaupte mal nein hast du ein technischen Beruf, der irgend wie was mit fließender Materie zu tun hat?

wenn ja bitte nicht in meinen Nähe, bitte nicht! denn was du da von dir gibst ist folgendes, Wasser fließt den berg rauf nicht runter. Ja, Wasser kann mit genug Energie(Geschwindikteit den berg rauffließen aber, ohne kommte zurück und fließt berg ab und das kannst du in den fall auch nehmen. damit du ein genügend großen Durchfluß hin bekommst müßte die Pumpe im Idle über 2000l/m schaffen und dann unter der last so viel, das die Pumoe immer noch drei man so viel schafft wie durch einen Kühler maximal durch geht. Dann aber auch nur dann könnte es gehen. Und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, steigt der Wiederstand mit der Geschwindigkeint und dann kannst du 3 cm Rohr haben und ein mächtiger Verlust. es muß nur die Geschwindigkeit passen. Was denkst du wie man Gas regelt!? Man verengt den Durchmesser, dadurch muß das Gas viel schneller fließen als normal und dadurch wird der Druck weniger. Das der Regler jetzt mehr oder weniger auf und zu macht sei dahin gestellt, das mach er nur um einen konstanten Ausgangsdruch zu bekommen.


Gruß Martin


----------



## JonnyB1989 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Mir ist jetzt nicht genau klar, welche Idee du jetzt genau meinst, aber ich hoffe du hast damals in  Physik in der Schule aufgepasst und weist, das sich bei ner Parallelschaltung immer der Fluß entsprechend den Verhältnissen der Widerstände aufteilt.



Ähm ist dir schon auf gefallen das das Wasser nur an einem Kühler rein und wieder rausfließt. 
Das ist das Problem. Da das Wasser in den anderen Kühlerm sich wenig bis überhaupt nicht bewegen wird, der Restwiederstand den das Wasser aufbaut, muss ja irgendwie überwunden werden.
Da greift das Physikalische  Gesetz der Trägheit der Masse. 
So und nun haben wir drei Baugleiche Kühler deren Widerstand der Selbe ist, so dank der Dem Gegendruck des Wassers, erhöht sich der Widerstand in den Anderen Kühlern minimal, aber es reicht aus das das Wasser nur noch durch dem ersten Kühler fließt.


----------



## XE85 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

@OMartin21 ... du vergisst das ein Wasserkühlungskreislauf ein geschlossenes System ist - deine Wasser Berg rauf Theorie greift da nicht - daher läuft das Wasser ja auch nicht in den AGB zurück wenn die Pumpe nicht läuft - Es müsste dann ja ein unterdruck am höchsten Punkt des Kreislaufs entstehen - tut er aber nicht - und genauso zieht das nach unten laufende Wasser das nachobenlaufende mit - die Pumpe brauche man um die Duchflusswiderstände zu bezwingen - nicht die höhe - vorrausgesetzt das System ist Luftfrei - aber das sollte ja im Wakükreislauf der Fall sein

mfg


----------



## Maaarc (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

Also. Dann misch ich mich auch mal ein.
Nehmen wir mal die Sachen von EKWB zum Beispiel.
EK-Water-Blocks-EK-FC-Bridge-TRIPLE-Parallel
EK-Water-Blocks-EK-FC-Bridge-TRIPLE-Serial
Okay.
Zuerst das Parallele. Es ist doch klar, dass das Wasser da auch einfach ans Ende muss. Welchen Weg es nimmt, sucht es sich halt selber aus. Den mit dem geringstem Widerstand. Rein logisch würde ich sagen den untersten Port. Also fließt es da mal durch. Aber das Wasser ist launisch und sucht sich wie es will seinen Weg. Nachteil: Es ist Glückssache was gekühlt wird.
Das Serielle hingegen zwingt das Wasser durch alle Grakas zu fließen. Großer Nachteil: Das von der 1sten Graka erwärmte Wasser soll die 2te Graka kühlen, und das wiederrum "doppelt" erwärmte Wasser aus der 1ten und 2ten soll die 3te kühlen.

Entweder irgendwer macht hier mal einen konkreten Test, oder du entscheidest einfach was dir besser gefällt. Ich persönlich würde das Serielle nehmen, ich würde mich deutlich sicherer fühlen.

BTW: Es steht sogar auf dem Bild von EKWB: "Serial/*Successive* connection" und nur "Parallel connection"

Grüße,
Marc


----------



## affli (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

hi,

ich bring "mich" mal auch hier ein. 

xe, willst du noch zwei zusätzliche karten zulegen? spinner..! 
ich bin da auch eher deiner meinung. das müsste funktionieren. 
die letzte karte wird wohl ein/zwei grad verlieren gegebüber der ersten aber grundsätzlich sollte es möglich sein, 
gerade weil es ein geschlossener kreislauf ist. aber teste das mal, wär bestimmt sehr spannend!

edit: 
es könnte jedoch sein, das bei zu starkem durchfluss das wasser gar nicht erst durch den kühler läuft.
sondern nur von anschluss zu anschluss, vorallem bei der mittleren karte könnte das ein problem werden. 

aber wie gesagt ein test wär hier wohl angebracht. 
was ist mit madz oder bundy, die müssten das doch wissen..


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*



			
				JonnyB1989[U schrieb:
			
		

> ][/U]
> Ähm ist dir schon auf gefallen das das  Wasser nur an einem Kühler rein und wieder rausfließt.


Also entweder ich hab Serielle, dann schleif ich einfach durch, oder Parallel, dann hat JEDE Karte ihren eigenen Zu- und Ablauf. Alles andere ist igendwas, aber halt IRGEND was, und darüber reden wir jetzt nicht.



			
				JonnyB1989[U schrieb:
			
		

> ][/U]
> Das ist das Problem. Da das Wasser in den anderen Kühlerm sich wenig bis  überhaupt nicht bewegen wird, der Restwiederstand den das Wasser  aufbaut, muss ja irgendwie überwunden werden.
> Da greift das Physikalische  Gesetz der Trägheit der Masse.
> So und nun haben wir drei Baugleiche Kühler deren Widerstand der Selbe  ist, so dank der Dem Gegendruck des Wassers, erhöht sich der Widerstand  in den Anderen Kühlern minimal, aber es reicht aus das das Wasser nur  noch durch dem ersten Kühler fließt.


Oh man..... 

Ok kleines Gedankenexperiment, dasmit du merkst das es du einen GANZ großen Denkfehler hast. Stell dir vor du hast nen Siegertreppchen, das Wasserdicht ist und dessen Grundfläche offen ist.  So das hängste nun auf mit dem wo man normal draufsteht nach unten, und befüllst es mit Wasser. So und nu bohrst du in jede Treppenstufe ein Loch rein. Was wird nun passieren?

Du vergisst völlig das du beschleunigende Kräfte hast, ohne die würde ja auch nichst fliesen. Es gilt ja Kraft*Fläche=Druck 

Deine MAssenträgheit hat da rein garkeinen direkten Einfluss, außer das du beim Anlaufen und anhalten nicht instantan den Endzustand erreichst.

So nu zu obigem Beispiel: Die Wasserhöhe über den Löchern stellt den Wassserdruck durch die Pumpe dar, der duch die Unterschiedlichen Höhen sogar unterschiedlichgroß ist, genauso wie bei ner Wakü. Die Löcher representieren den Leitwert, also den inversen Widerstand. Du hast also sogar ganz unterschiedliche WIderstände da. Aber TROTZDEM wird dir aus jedem Loch Wasser rausfließen, wie ich es oben bereits gesagt hab halt im entsprechenden Verhältnis der Leitwerte (die Druckdifferenzen unterschlag ich da mal kurz, sind aber nur erster Näherung). 

Deine Aussage ist daher einfach Falsch, und lass dir das bitte bitte bitte von nem Physikstudent der bald sein Diplom hat sagen. Bitte bitte bitte. Wenn du willst sag ich dir zur alles was du dir dazu durchlesen musst. Ist eigentlich wirklich nicht schwer.



Maaarc schrieb:


> Also. Dann misch ich mich auch mal ein.
> Nehmen wir mal die Sachen von EKWB zum Beispiel.
> EK-Water-Blocks-EK-FC-Bridge-TRIPLE-Parallel
> EK-Water-Blocks-EK-FC-Bridge-TRIPLE-Serial
> ...


Nein, es sucht sich seinen Weg nicht selber aus. Hier handelt es sich um klassische Mechanik und die ist bei Wissen aller nötigen Parameter deterministisch. Man kann hier ohne Umschweife sagen, das man dieses System ohne Probleme hinreichend genau beschreiben kann, da es sich wie ALLES an die physikalischen Gesetzmäßigkeiten hält.


Maaarc schrieb:


> Den mit dem geringstem Widerstand. Rein logisch würde ich sagen den untersten Port. Also fließt es da mal durch. Aber das Wasser ist launisch und sucht sich wie es will seinen Weg. Nachteil: Es ist Glückssache was gekühlt wird.


Nein in der Physik gibt es kein Glück. Selbst in der Quantenmechanik gibt es kein Glück sondern nur Wahrscheinlichkeiten. Hier sind wir aber SOWAS von weit weg von der QM, das wir alles klassisch betrachten können und da ist Wasser nicht launisch. Wenn man genau genug alles Durchmisst, kann ich dir ohne Probleme jeden Durchfluss bis auf die xte Stelle nach dem Komma genau ausrechnen 


Maaarc schrieb:


> Das Serielle hingegen zwingt das Wasser durch alle Grakas zu fließen. Großer Nachteil: Das von der 1sten Graka erwärmte Wasser soll die 2te Graka kühlen, und das wiederrum "doppelt" erwärmte Wasser aus der 1ten und 2ten soll die 3te kühlen.


Ja der Nachteil ist so korrekt. 



Maaarc schrieb:


> Entweder irgendwer macht hier mal einen konkreten Test, oder du entscheidest einfach was dir besser gefällt. Ich persönlich würde das Serielle nehmen, ich würde mich deutlich sicherer fühlen.
> 
> BTW: Es steht sogar auf dem Bild von EKWB: "Serial/*Successive* connection" und nur "Parallel connection"
> 
> ...


Da brauch keiner nen Test machen, da reicht nen gesundes Maß an physikalischem Verständnis aus, um dir qualitativ vorhersagen zu können, was da passieren wird.

Schnappt euch doch mal bitte wieder nen Physikbuch und schmökert mal drin. Gibt echt gute Bücher die nicht schwer zu  verstehen sind, aber trotzdem sehr interessante Sachen besprechen. Ihr werdet euch wundern wie leicht es ist das Zeug zu verstehen und wieviele "AHA  so ist das also"-Effekte es gibt.


----------



## Maaarc (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

Beweis das erstmal xD
Nein, scheint so als hätt ich da einiges falsch verstanden. Sorry, bin erst 15 und in der neunten der Realschule, aber in Physik hab ich trotzdem ne 2.
Trotzdem will ich nen Test


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

Dann frag mal deinen Physiklehrer. Der erklärt dir sicher gern warum das so ist, bzw. ihr hättet das eventuell schon machen sollen, bzw. werdet das noch machen. 

Das ist analog zur E-Lehre. Frag ihn einfach mal nach den Kirchhoff´schen Regeln, Hydrostatischem Paradoxon und dem Ohm´schen Gestz. Dann wirste das alles besser verstehen mit nem bischen Transverleistung


----------



## XE85 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*



affli schrieb:


> xe, willst du noch zwei zusätzliche karten zulegen? spinner..!



nein da gehts um ein projekt das ich zusammen mit einem Kumpel mache - da sollen 3 Grakas rein und daher die Frage



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das ist analog zur E-Lehre.



genau das denke ich nämlich auch - wenn man da drei Widerstände parallel schaltet fließ auch überalle der gleiche Strom - eben 1/3 vom Gesammtstrom - eine etwas längere zuleitung zu einem der Widerstände kann man praktsich vernachlässigen

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

Die E-Lehre wird ja auch genau wegen dieser Analogie auch meist mit dem Wasserrohrsystem eingeführt  

Man hat ja auch den Leitungswiderstand bei dem Wasserrohrmodell. Der Druck sinkt linear mit der zurückgelegten Wegstrecke ab in einem Rohr.


----------



## 0Martin21 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

Weißt du was mach einfach aber jammer nicht wenn es nicht Funzt!

Meine Wasser Bergauf-Theorie passt. Das es auch anders beschrieben werden kann, zeigt uns JonnyB1989. Jonny und ich wollen auf das gleiche hinaus deine Idee geht nur wenn du ein Irrwitzigen Durchfluß hast und den bekommst du nie hin! weil schon die 1/4" Gewinde Limitieren. Ich sage dir ganz im Ernst, die erst wird super gekühlt und die zweite mit glück eine eine sehr starken Pumpe+wenig anderen Kram in dem Kreislauf, kaum, deine Dritte Graka wird nach ca. 3 min., wenn überhaupt so lange den Hitze tot sterben. Ich weiß nicht warum, aber du ignorierst immerzu die Physikalischen Gestetze und das so stark das man sich wundern muß.


----------



## XE85 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> Weißt du was mach einfach aber jammer nicht wenn es nicht Funzt!



nochmal für dich ... Ich habe von einem User aus einem anderen Forum erfahren das das ganze funktioniert - er hat die Grakas parallel im Kreislauf und beide haben exakt die gleiche Temp - der einzige unterschied ist das er nur 2 Grakas drinnen hat und ich drei einbinden möchte - Aber extra für dich werd ich die Temps genau protokollieren




0Martin21 schrieb:


> deine Dritte Graka wird nach ca. 3 min., wenn überhaupt so lange den Hitze tot sterben.



sorry aber man sollte nicht was schreiben wofon man keine ahnung hat - die Graka wir überhaupt keinem Hitzetod sterben - wenn die Graka zu heiß wird taktet sie sich runter und wenn das nicht reicht gibts einen Blackscreen - das wars - PC abkühlen lassen und es läuft wieder - zu den 3 min: Ich hatte schonmal einen Pumpenausfall (i7-975 + 4870X2)und es hat - da der Rechner nur im idle lief - fast eine halbe Stunde gedauert bis die Graka in kritsche Temps kam und sich der PC abschaltete - kaputt war nichts

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> Weißt du was mach einfach aber jammer nicht wenn es nicht Funzt!
> 
> Meine Wasser Bergauf-Theorie passt. Das es auch anders beschrieben werden kann, zeigt uns JonnyB1989. Jonny und ich wollen auf das gleiche hinaus deine Idee geht nur wenn du ein Irrwitzigen Durchfluß hast und den bekommst du nie hin! weil schon die 1/4" Gewinde Limitieren. Ich sage dir ganz im Ernst, die erst wird super gekühlt und die zweite mit glück eine eine sehr starken Pumpe+wenig anderen Kram in dem Kreislauf, kaum, deine Dritte Graka wird nach ca. 3 min., wenn überhaupt so lange den Hitze tot sterben. Ich weiß nicht warum, aber du ignorierst immerzu die Physikalischen Gestetze und das so stark das man sich wundern muß.



Also ich möchte dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber meinst du nicht, das ich als Physikstudent der sein Vordiplom hat und sich jetzt dann ans Diplom macht, so minimalistisch sich mit Physik auskennen wird?

Also ich könnte mich jetzt auch täuschen, aber ich vermute mal ganz ganz schwer, das du kein Physikstudent bist, oder sonst was damit außerhalb der Schule mal zu tun hattest. Kannst mich gern vom Gegenteil überzeugen, aber nach deinen bisherigen Aussagen glaub ich nicht so recht das da was kommt.

Und was du bedenken solltest. Ich hab geschrieben das man natürlich einen größeren Schlauchdurchmesser wählen muss als den bei SingelGPU Kühlung, weil man ja auch am Besten den dreifachen Durchfluss erreichen will.

Das aber eine 1a gekühlt wird und die dritte überhitzt ist totaler schwachsinn, solange man nicht totalen Blödsinn baut wie 30 Meter Schlauch bei der dritten und 10 cm bei der Ersten.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und was du bedenken solltest. Ich hab geschrieben das man natürlich einen größeren Schlauchdurchmesser wählen muss als den bei SingelGPU Kühlung, weil man ja auch am Besten den dreifachen Durchfluss erreichen will.
> 
> Das aber eine 1a gekühlt wird und die dritte überhitzt ist totaler schwachsinn, solange man nicht totalen Blödsinn baut wie 30 Meter Schlauch bei der dritten und 10 cm bei der Ersten.



Toll was nützt ein größerer Schlauch Drchmesser also ab 13 mm aufwärts wenn ein G1/4" Anschluss die Bremse ist, bei G3/8" Anschlüssen sieht die Sache wieder Ganz anders aus. 

Die erste Karte wird gut gekühlt und die dritte wird warscheins dieselben Temperaturen wie mit dem Luftküler erreichen.
Ich hab da was mit der Forensuche gefunden, wie schon gesagt es hat jemand fast das selbe mit zwei Karten versucht und dort das Ergebnis.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/99398-waku-sli-wie-anschliessen.html#post1771744

Also 10 grad bei einer Karte mehr, ist ja schon mal viel schlechter als wenn man sie in Reihe schalten würde. Bei einer Dual-Liang ist der Durchfluss so hoch das das Wasser zwischen Eingang und Ausgang höchstens einen Temperaturunterschied von 3-4°C hat.


----------



## XE85 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

interessante Link - danke - allerdings werden dort Kühler mit einer sehr feinen Struktur und sehr winkeligen Kanälen verwendet - ich vermute das sind innovatek Kühler - die EK Kühler die ich verwenden möchte habe eine deutlich grobere Struktur und dadurch auch deutlich weniger Durchflusswiderstand

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

Das ist ja auch kein richtiger paralleler Betrieb. Falls du mitgelesen hast, ich hab gesagt VOR den Kühlern wird getrennt, und nicht irgendwie durch den Kühler durchgeschleift, wo man überhaupt nicht sagen kann wie genau jetzt das Wasser dann da durchfliest, und wohl auch nen gewisser Teil komplett an den Kühlern vorbei läuft.

Ich hab mir jetzt mal die Mühe gemacht das einzuzeichnen, was nen echter Parallelbetrieb ist.

Setzt man dann noch ne stärkere Pumpe ein mit nem Radi der dickere Anschlüsse hat, kommste aufs gleiche Ergebnis pro Karte wie im Singelbetrieb, bzw du kannst auch einfach auf 2 Radis aufteilen und dann zur Pumpe wieder zusammenführen.

Was halt klar sein sollte ist, das wenn du 3 oder 4 Grakas Kühlen willst, dann am Besten noch mit CPU etc drin, du irgendwann ne stärkere Pumpe brauchst, wenn du die gleichen Temps wie im Singelbetrieb willst. Der Durchfluss wird ja mit jedem Kühler mehr immer schlechter, den du in Reihe schaltest, und die Temps vom Wasser werden auch immer höher. 

Der Sinn ist ja alles schön kühl zu haben und nicht nur nen Teil, und leise sollte es wenn möglich ja auch noch sein. Für was sonst ne teure WaKü anschaffen?

EDIT: Einzigste Problem ist halt die entsprechenden Adapter zu finden, wobei es da sicher genug Zeug gibt. Und selbst wenn nicht, dann nimmt man halt den suboptimalen Fall das man keine dickeren Schläuche vor der Aufteilung hat, ist sich dann aber sicher das beide Karten gleich kühl/heis sind.


----------



## Dr.House (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

Das Wasser geht wie Strom den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes !

Aus diesem Grund wird bei parallel Schaltung nur die oberste Karte komplett durchflutet , die anderen davor werden kaum gekühlt und haben viel schlechtere Temps. 15-20K wären denkbar vermute ich

....Weil das Wasser direkt durch den Verbinder nach oben strömen wird und kaum durch jeden einzelnen Kühler.


----------



## Marquis (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

Ich glaub bei eurem Streitgespräch habt ihr nur aneinander vorbeigeredet, aber ich steig bei sowas anstrengendem nicht mehr mit ein 



> ...den du in Reihe schaltest, und die Temps vom Wasser werden auch immer höher.



Allgemein wird die Temperatur natürlich höher, allerdings trifft das auf die Parallelschaltung genauso zu 

Falls du darauf hinauswillst, dass die 3 Graka viel wärmeres Wasser bekommt, stimmt das nur bedingt, durch die hohe Fließgeschwindigkeit des Wassers sind die Temperaturunterschiede innerhalb des Kreislaufes sehr gering
Je mehr Durchfluss man hat, umso geringer wird der Unterschied, also würde es besonders bei einem High-Flow Kreislauf unwichtig sein. 
Wenn die Differenz hier über 3°K hinausgeht, würde mich das schon sehr wundern.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch kein richtiger paralleler Betrieb. Falls du mitgelesen hast, ich hab gesagt VOR den Kühlern wird getrennt, und nicht irgendwie durch den Kühler durchgeschleift, wo man überhaupt nicht sagen kann wie genau jetzt das Wasser dann da durchfliest, und wohl auch nen gewisser Teil komplett an den Kühlern vorbei läuft.



Das hab ich auch schon erwähnt.



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Einzig was funktionieren würde wäre ein T-Sück mit drei abgängen, dann  jede Gakra ihre eigenen Anschlüsse und Zuleitungen, genauso müsste das  Ganze wieder zusammen geführt werden.



Ich habe mich auf die Zeichnung im 6 Post bezogen und dort werden die Karten, über SLI Verbinder "parallel" angeschlossen. Was genau genommen ja kein Paralleler betrieb ist.
Wenn jede Karte natürlich eigens angeschlossen wird funktioniert das ganze und so ein hoher Durchfluss ist für die Kühlleistung unwichtig, ab 60 l/h ist es wurscht, wie schon gesagt der Temperatur unterschied beträgt in einer Wakü mit über 100 l/h Durchfluss Maximum 3-4°C und das schaft ne Dual Laing, locker auch wenn ein Mora2 (Mega Durchflussbremse) im Kreislauf ist.


----------



## 0Martin21 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch schon erwähnt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




du bis dir klar das das Bild einen Parallelverbindung ist!? und keine Reihe! das ist doch das gleiche wie davor.


----------



## Digger (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

darf ich mal kurz einen erfahrungsbericht einwerfen 

ich nutze eine 295 GTX Dual PCB. 

der EK Kühler beruht auf parallel bauweise. das wass deht an einer seite rein, geht in die mitte des kühlers und strömt dann beide GPUS gleichzeitig an oben und unten.

also habe ich ja eine parallel schaltung.

wenn meine laing auf voller leistung läuft (ca 4400upm) habe ich eine temp auf den gpus von ca 35/36°C bei einem durchfluss von 120l/h.

wenn ich die leistung der pumpe auf 2000upm runter regel steigt die temperatur auf ca 39/40°C, wohl gemerkt habe ich aber nur noch 30l/h druchfluss. 

der temperatur unterschied liegt also bei ca 5°C zwischen 60l/h und 15l/h pro GPU.

meiner meinung nach ist also ein paralleler durchfluss nicht wirklich schlimm. die untere leistungsgrenze meiner laing ist dabei sogar recht extrem, da bei weniger leistung die pumpe stehen würde. 

bei einer duallaing würde ich gar keine bedenken haben.

ich hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch schon erwähnt.
> 
> 
> Ich habe mich auf die Zeichnung im 6 Post bezogen und dort werden die Karten, über SLI Verbinder "parallel" angeschlossen. Was genau genommen ja kein Paralleler betrieb ist.
> Wenn jede Karte natürlich eigens angeschlossen wird funktioniert das ganze und so ein hoher Durchfluss ist für die Kühlleistung unwichtig, ab 60 l/h ist es wurscht, wie schon gesagt der Temperatur unterschied beträgt in einer Wakü mit über 100 l/h Durchfluss Maximum 3-4°C und das schaft ne Dual Laing, locker auch wenn ein Mora2 (Mega Durchflussbremse) im Kreislauf ist.



Ja dann ist doch gut und wir meinen das Selbe  Und ja so wie in Bild 6 isses halt schrott und da haste recht wird nur  die eine richtig gekühlt, der Rest nicht, aber das ist halt auch keine  richtige Parallelschaltung  sondern halt irgendwas total schrottiges 

Und wenn man genug Durchfluss hinbekommt ist Seriell auch kein Problem, nur muss man halt schaffen diesen auch wirklich hinzubekommen, was ja klar sein sollte. Und bei 3 oder gar 4 Grakas ist das je nach Kühler halt mehr oder weniger gut möglich. Wenn ich mir da halt anschau wie eng manche Kühler sind, möcht ich nicht wissen wie knapp der Durchfluss da wird, insbesondere wenn die Pumpe halt nicht sehr leistungsstark ist, sondern Durchschnitt. 

Man sollte aber trotzdem bedenken das der Druck im Schlauch vor dem ersten Kühler halt immer weiter ansteigen muss, um den gleichen Durchfluss zu halten mit immer mehr Kühlern hinten dran. Und das find ich halt nicht toll  Niedrige drücke sind mir bei Wasser in nem PC doch immer lieber 

Ne ECHTE parallelschaltung ist halt die bessere Variante, und darum gings mir. Obs seriell mit genügend starker Pumpe für genug Durchfluss auch geht, darum gehts ja garnet, sondern es war die Frage was besser ist. Und da seh ich immer noch den Vorteil bei Parallel. Ob der halt da schon ausschlaggebend ist und man den Mehraufwand betreiben muss, muss man halt jeweils mit der Pumpe schauen, bzw durchrechnen.

EDIT: MAn hab ich ne schlechte schreibe grad -.-


----------



## XE85 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*



Digger schrieb:


> darf ich mal kurz einen erfahrungsbericht einwerfen
> 
> ich nutze eine 295 GTX Dual PCB.
> 
> ...



Ja ... Danke für den Bericht - das hilft mir einiges mehr als die ganzen Theorie Diskussionen

mfg


----------



## ZeroToxin (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

Huhu XE ^^

Kleiner erfahrungsbericht der Watercool Tripple Links meinerseits, da ich diese bereits im Einsatz hatte:

Erfahrungsgemäß muss ich sagen, dass die Kühlleistung sich um ca 3-5 Grad gegenüber seriellem Anschluss verschlechtert hat. 

Durchfluss war bei mir mit Dual Laing D5 allerdings etwas höher im Parallel Bereich als im Seriellen.

Getestet hatte ich das ganze mit 3x 5870 von Sapphire und dem Watercool GPU Heatkiller.

Es sieht besser aus, bietet von den Temps nahezu das gleiche Ergebnis und (für mich das wichtigste): Ich hatte keine dumme fummelei wenn ich die karten ausbauen musste. 
Mit den variablen SLI/Crossfire verbindungsnippeln die es da gibt hatte ich oft das prob, dass die die karten verschoben hatten, rumgedreht oder sonst was.

Wie der EK funzt, kann ich dir nich sagen. würde aber meinen: Testen und bericht hier rein schreiben


----------



## affli (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

na also, das sagt doch mal was aus...


----------



## Skysnake (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*



ZeroToxin schrieb:


> Huhu XE ^^
> 
> Kleiner erfahrungsbericht der Watercool Tripple Links meinerseits, da ich diese bereits im Einsatz hatte:
> 
> ...


Das macht irgendwie keinen Sinn. Der Durchfluss ist bei sonst gleichem Kühler höher und die Temps steigen  Whot?

Hast du dir nur die Temps einer Graka angeschaut oder die aller? Wenn nur von der ersten, dann ist das durchaus wahrscheinlich, aber auf alle Betrachtet eben nicht. Zumindest die letzt GPU muss dafür um einiges Kühler sein.


----------



## XE85 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

@ZeroToxin ... alles klar danke für die infos ... ich werds testen - schlimmstenfalls muss ich es auf seriell umbaun 

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

Ja mach das mal bitte, wäre an den Ergebnisse, mit Messungen an allen Karte Durchfluss etc sehr interessiert.


----------



## XE85 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

also durchfluss an den einzelnen Karten wird sich nicht realisieren lassen - aber eine vergleich des Gesammtdurchflusses Seriell/Parallel ist drinnen

mfg


----------



## Digger (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

na der durchfluss is im system überall gleich.

bei seriell durchflusswert den du überall messen kannst.
bei parallel der gemessene durchfluss durch 3 gerechnet.


----------



## XE85 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*



Digger schrieb:


> bei parallel der gemessene durchfluss durch 3 gerechnet.



genau das wäre ja interessant zu messen ob das wirklich so ist und die Durchflussmenge gleich ist - aber das wird sich nicht realisieren lassen

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

Wenn die Temps +-1 °C gleich sind, dann kann man davon ausgehen, das der Durchfluss gleich ist.


----------



## ZeroToxin (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das macht irgendwie keinen Sinn. Der Durchfluss ist bei sonst gleichem Kühler höher und die Temps steigen  Whot?
> 
> Hast du dir nur die Temps einer Graka angeschaut oder die aller? Wenn nur von der ersten, dann ist das durchaus wahrscheinlich, aber auf alle Betrachtet eben nicht. Zumindest die letzt GPU muss dafür um einiges Kühler sein.




nene du, hab mir alle 3 temps angesehn. der unterschied bei mir war marginal. und der durchfluss war wie schon geschrieben n stück höher als im seriellen. warum auch immer. rein rechnerisch dürfte das zwar nich sein, aber ich hab im sys sonst ja nix geändert gehabt...
wobei... doch hatte ich. 

ich hatte davor EK kühler drauf und bin dann auf die watercool umgestiegen, im selben zug mit dem SLI/CF verbinder.

dann haben die watercool GPU HK's anscheinend n besseren durchfluss als die EKs..


----------



## Skysnake (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

Jo, oder halt liegen sie besser auf oder was auch immer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*



XE85 schrieb:


> hat schon jemand getestet wie die Temps sind wenn man mehrere Grakas parallel im Kreislauf hat? - Theoretisch sollte es ja kein Problem sein - der Durchflusswiderstand aller Kühler ist gleich, also sollte überall die gleiche Menge Wasser durchfließen - halt nur 1/3 pro graka der Gesammtdurchflussmenge



Und letzteres klingt für dich gut?
Wenn höherer Durchfluss überhaupt einen Sinn hat, dann im Bereich der Kühlstruktur. Wenn du den Durchfluss da auf 1/3 senkst, hast du selbst ohne Ungleichheiten eine Verschlechterung der Kühlleistung.
Bezüglich Ungleichheit gibts unterschiedliche Erfahrungen, im WC-Forum war iirc mal jemand, der mit zwei GTX295 fast 10K Differenz hatte, die sich durch serielle Verschlauchung lösen ließen. Dazu kommt das Problem von Verstopfungen. Die sind normalerweise schon ärgerlich, aber die Kühlleistung bleibt auf akzeptablen Niveau und man bemerkt sie am sinkenden Durchfluss. Wenn einer der drei Kühler verstopft, bleibt der Durchfluss vermutlich gleich und die Kühlleistung auf dieser Karte sinkt dramatisch.
Ich würde parallel Verschlauchung ausschließlich für Komponenten empfehlen, die sowieso kaum Kühlung brauchen. (ich hab jetzt RAM und Southbridge parallel)


----------



## Skysnake (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

deswegen hebt man ja auch den Gesamtdurchfluss an, bzw hat eh nen höheren Gesamtdurchfluss, weil den Widerstand geringer ist, und somit die Pumpe mehr fördern kann.

Ich hab jetzt aber ehrlich auch keine Lust mehr, das noch zich mal durchzukauen, das man mit parallel ohne weiteres gleiche Temps erreichen kann, die natürlich über den niedrigsten Temps der seriellen aber eben auch unter deren höchsten Temps liegen muss.

Thermodynamisch macht alles andere auch garkeinen Sinn meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*



Skysnake schrieb:


> deswegen hebt man ja auch den Gesamtdurchfluss an, bzw hat eh nen höheren Gesamtdurchfluss, weil den Widerstand geringer ist, und somit die Pumpe mehr fördern kann.



Eine Reduzierung des Wiederstandes auf einem kurzen Abschnitt des Kreislaufes auf 1/3 kann unmöglich den Gesamtdurchfluss auf das dreifache steigern. Jede kleinere Steigerung stellt aber de facto eine Verringerung der Strömung in den Kühlern und somit eine Verschlechterung des Wärmeüberganges dar.
Dem gegenüber steht eine Verbesserung der Wassertemperatur von 0K an der ersten bis max. 4-5K (in vielen Kreisläufen aber <2K) an der wärmsten Karte.


----------



## Marquis (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

@Skysnake: Hast du eigentlich eine Wasserkühlung?


----------



## Rimarx (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

Geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu 

Kleines Rechenbeispiel...

Durchfluss ohne Kühler: 180l/h
Wiederstand der Kühler: 20%

Seriell (Liter/h):
Eingang 180 -> 1. Graka 144 -> 2. Graka 115,2 -> 3. Graka 92.16 -> 92.16
                         ------------------180x0,8--------144x0,8----------115,2x0,8


Parallel (Liter/h):
                   -------------> 1. Graka E*1/3*0,8 = 48
Eingang 180   -> 2. Graka E*1/3*0,8 = 48 ---> 48*3 = 144
                   -------------> 3. Graka E*1/3*0,8 = 48

Damit sollte klar sein warum parallele Verschlauchung hier problematisch ist.


----------



## Digger (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

also wenn die rechnung so stimmt, dann is das ein wirklich gutes beispiel.

warum sollte aber dadurch parallele verschlauchung problematisch sein ?
wenn du das wegen den 48l meinst, is das gar kein problem. da ist immer reichlich durchfluss !


----------



## Skaos (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

das ist aber nur ein Rechenbeispiel und du wirst in einem System mit 3 Grakas einen Radi brauchen der dir einen Strich durch die im Bsp. genommenen 180l/h macht 

..und dafür dass sonst immer 60l/h als Referenz genommen werden ab denen man bei der Temp. nichts mehr merkt sind auch die 48l/h schon ne Ecke drunter.. 

€dit: habs mal mit 110 durchgerechnet, seriell: 56,32l/h und parallel: 29,33l/h
Is also schon nich ohne, ich weiß nicht was ne Dual-Laing hier reißen würde aber ich find 110l/h nicht wirklich unrealistisch wenn ich bedenke, dass man schon einen Mora brauch um 3 Grakas und ne CPU zu kühlen die das Graka-Gespann nicht ausbremst..


----------



## Skysnake (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*



Rimarx schrieb:


> Seriell (Liter/h):
> Eingang 180 -> 1. Graka 144 -> 2. Graka 115,2 -> 3. Graka 92.16 -> 92.16
> ------------------180x0,8--------144x0,8----------115,2x0,8


Falsch, die Kontinuitätsgleichung wird hiermit verletzt. Was machste denn mit den 36 Liter zwischen Graka 1 und 2? Sollen die verdampfen oder sich direkt zu AGB telpeortieren? Nehmen wir mal an, die Rechnung sei so richtig, dann fliest durch alle Grakas nur die 92 Liter. 

Kurz gesagt, was vorne reinläuft muss hinten auch wieder raus 


Rimarx schrieb:


> Parallel (Liter/h):
> -------------> 1. Graka E*1/3*0,8 = 48
> Eingang 180   -> 2. Graka E*1/3*0,8 = 48 ---> 48*3 = 144
> -------------> 3. Graka E*1/3*0,8 = 48
> ...


Kannst du so nicht rechnen die Leitwerte Addieren sich, nicht die Widerstände. Wenn hättest du 1*(3*1(/0,8)) Rechnen müssen um den Durchflüss zu haben für alle drei Leitungen zusammen.


----------



## MetallSimon (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

er hat doch eine dual laing(oder?)
die sollte eigentlich reichen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*



Skaos schrieb:


> €dit: habs mal mit 110 durchgerechnet, seriell: 56,32l/h und parallel: 29,33l/h
> Is also schon nich ohne, ich weiß nicht was ne Dual-Laing hier reißen würde aber ich find 110l/h nicht wirklich unrealistisch wenn ich bedenke, dass man schon einen Mora brauch um 3 Grakas und ne CPU zu kühlen die das Graka-Gespann nicht ausbremst..



Deine Rechnung könnte zwar ggf. die Verhältnisse verdeutlichen, aber auf die Absolutwerte solltest du keinen Cent geben. Die Rechnung ist zwar imho richtig (beim Vorschlag von Skysnake kommt eine Beschleunigung raus...), aber ein Kühler hat nicht einfach "einen Wiederstand von 20%". Der Wiederstand ist z.B. seinerseits von der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit abhängig.
Und eine Verrechnung mit dem ursprünglichen Durchfluss ist so auch nicht möglich, denn wir haben es hier nicht mit elektrischen Strom, sondern mit dem Gegendruck für eine Pumpe zu tun. Und da gibts durchaus Unterschiede von Pumpe zu Pumpe, wie stark die Förderrate bei steigenden Wiederstand einbricht. Linear ist sie zudem nie, d.h. je nach dem, in welchem Bereich die Pumpe vorher gearbeitet hat, ist der Unterschied mehr oder minder groß.


----------



## Skysnake (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deine Rechnung könnte zwar ggf. die Verhältnisse verdeutlichen, aber auf die Absolutwerte solltest du keinen Cent geben.


/sign


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Rechnung ist zwar imho richtig (beim Vorschlag von Skysnake kommt eine Beschleunigung raus...),


Ähm.. not? Wie bei mir ne Beschleunigung rauskommen soll zeigste mir bitte 

Und sein Vorschlag kann nicht richtig sein, weil wie ich schon gesagt hab die Kontinuitätsgleichung gelten muss. Also drho/dt+div j=0 gelten muss. Das hängt auch direkt mit der Knotenregel nach Kirchhoff zusammen, bzw benutzt dieser da.

Einach gesehen kannst du jeden Kühler/Punkt im Kreislauf als einen Knoten betrachten mit einem Zulauf und einem Abfluss (bei serieller Schaltun) Wenn also bei dem einem Kühler 100l/h durchlaufen, dann ist das auch beim zweiten, dritten oder drölf Millionsten so. Denn wenn nicht, würde an irgend einem Punkt in Kreislauf gelten, das entweder drho/dt größer wird, also die Dichte zunimmt, was nicht sein kann, das Wasser inkompressibel ist in erster Näherung, wie alle Flüssigkeiten, oder aber div j müsste negativ sein, also mehr in den Punkt reinfliesen als hinaus, was ja aber nicht sein kann, weil Wasser inkompressibel ist, und irgendwelche leeren Volumina haste auch nicht, die du auffüllen könntest, womit div j negativ sein kann, ohne das drho/dt positiv verschieden von Null ist.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> aber ein Kühler hat nicht einfach "einen Wiederstand von 20%". Der Wiederstand ist z.B. seinerseits von der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit abhängig.
> Und eine Verrechnung mit dem ursprünglichen Durchfluss ist so auch nicht möglich, denn wir haben es hier nicht mit elektrischen Strom, sondern mit dem Gegendruck für eine Pumpe zu tun. Und da gibts durchaus Unterschiede von Pumpe zu Pumpe, wie stark die Förderrate bei steigenden Wiederstand einbricht. Linear ist sie zudem nie, d.h. je nach dem, in welchem Bereich die Pumpe vorher gearbeitet hat, ist der Unterschied mehr oder minder groß.


Ja und nein, wie du richtig erkannt hast, macht die Pumpe die Sache sehr schwer, der Widerstand durch den Kühler etc sollte sich aber bei laminarer Strömung linear verhalten und erst beim Übergang in turbulente Strömung dann sprunghaft ansteigen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*



Skysnake schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Ähm.. not? Wie bei mir ne Beschleunigung rauskommen soll zeigste mir bitte



Dein Vorschlag für einen Faktor, der die Durchflussänderung angibt, lautet "1*(3*1(/0,8))" und ergibt 3,75. Der Durchfluss wird sich durch die Kühler aber nicht knapp vervierfachen.



> Und sein Vorschlag kann nicht richtig sein, weil wie ich schon gesagt hab die Kontinuitätsgleichung gelten muss. Also drho/dt+div j=0 gelten muss.



Betrachte seine Zwischenangaben bei der linear Schaltung einfach als Zwischenschritte: Durchfluss ohne Kühler, Durchfluss mit einem Kühler,... - dann kommt das Prinzip hin. Dass keine Materie verloren geht, sollte jedem klar sein. Korrekterweise müsste man dp/dx betrachten, aber das ist -wie von mir erwähnt- mit der hier zugänglichen Theorie nicht möglich.

(Übrigens könnte man im Rahmen der Dehnbarkeit der Schläuche argumentieren, dass die Divergenz (dy+dz)/dx<>0 ist  . Ermöglicht aber immer noch keine Veränderung des Massendurchflusses, aber du/dt<>0 ist möglich, ohne dass dρ/dx = 0 verletzt wird)




> Ja und nein, wie du richtig erkannt hast, macht die Pumpe die Sache sehr schwer, der Widerstand durch den Kühler etc sollte sich aber bei laminarer Strömung linear verhalten und erst beim Übergang in turbulente Strömung dann sprunghaft ansteigen.



Das Ziel moderner Kühlerarchitekturen ist die Erzeugung einer turbulenten Strömung 
An sämtlichen Kanten im Kreislauf (man überlege sich mal, welche Konturen die Kanalwand beim Übergang vom Schlauch in den Anschluss in das Anschlussterminal in den Kühler in die Kühlstruktur hat  ) hast du Turbulenzen, die Pumpe selbst erzeugt bereits einen turbulenten Fluß,...
Außerdem ist der Wiederstand auch bei laminarer Strömung exponentiell zur Geschwindigkeit (an der jeweiligen Stelle...), wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Skysnake (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dein Vorschlag für einen Faktor, der die Durchflussänderung angibt, lautet "1*(3*1(/0,8))" und ergibt 3,75. Der Durchfluss wird sich durch die Kühler aber nicht knapp vervierfachen.


Ja stimmt, das sind ja Prozentuale Angaben, die man so nicht verrechnen kann. Hast recht. Asche über mein Haupt. Man müsste es mit dem echten Widerstand durchrechnen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Betrachte seine Zwischenangaben bei der linear Schaltung einfach als Zwischenschritte: Durchfluss ohne Kühler, Durchfluss mit einem Kühler,... - dann kommt das Prinzip hin.


Gut wenn mans nur als Zwischenergebnisse annimmt, dann klar, aber ich glaub nicht das ers so gemeint hat 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dass keine Materie verloren geht, sollte jedem klar sein. Korrekterweise  müsste man dp/dx betrachten, aber das ist -wie von mir erwähnt- mit der  hier zugänglichen Theorie nicht möglich.
> 
> (Übrigens könnte man im Rahmen der Dehnbarkeit der Schläuche argumentieren, dass die Divergenz (dy+dz)/dx<>0 ist  . Ermöglicht aber immer noch keine Veränderung des Massendurchflusses, aber du/dt<>0 ist möglich, ohne dass dρ/dx = 0 verletzt wird)


Öhm nö, drho/dt passt schon. Was du mit dp/dx willst ist mir grad nicht klar, das der Druck immer weiter abfällt ist klar, aberkeine Ahnung auf was du damit raus willst 

Die Dehnbarkeit darfste nicht berücksichtigen, da wir ja vom statischen Fall ausgehen wollen und nicht vom Anlaufprozess Nach ner Sekunde ist die Volumenänderung nämlich paseh, und im Beispiel wären es ja Liter gewesen die sihc in den Schläuchen hätten sammeln müssen, da würden die schenll schlapp machen 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Ziel moderner Kühlerarchitekturen ist die Erzeugung einer turbulenten Strömung
> An sämtlichen Kanten im Kreislauf (man überlege sich mal, welche Konturen die Kanalwand beim Übergang vom Schlauch in den Anschluss in das Anschlussterminal in den Kühler in die Kühlstruktur hat  ) hast du Turbulenzen, die Pumpe selbst erzeugt bereits einen turbulenten Fluß,...


Hm.... gut ne turbulente Strömung würde den Durchfluss massiv reduzieren, dafür wär aber der Wasseraustausch an den Rändern wohl etwas höher. hmm... Wasser leitet aber sehr gut Wärme. Hm... 

Ich seh jetzt nicht auf Anhieb nen klaren Vorteil an ner turbulenten Strömung. 

Hab mal mir die Raynoldszahl für Wasser angeschaut, bei nem Durchmesser von 2 cm isses unmöglich, das die Strömung turbulent wird. 

Viskosität is ~1 Dichte is 1000kg/m³ => v iskosität is 0,001 m²/s
d~2 cm

Re= vm*d/v ab ~1200 kanns in etwas zu turbulenter Strömung kommen. Wir brüchten also ne Geschwindigkeit von ca. 60m/s damit wir von ner turbulenten Strömung ausgehen können. Ich glaub das bekommen wir nicht hin mit unserer Pumpe  Bei kleineren Struckturen wie im Kühler und durch die Knicke kommste eventuell in den Bereich, aber man sollte doch ziemlich gut ne lineare Strömung haben, selbst durch die Verbwirbelungen durch die Pumpe. Durch die geringe Viskosität im Wasser legt sich das auch schnell wieder.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Außerdem ist der Wiederstand auch bei laminarer Strömung exponentiell zur Geschwindigkeit (an der jeweiligen Stelle...), wenn ich mich nicht irre.


Ne bei laminar isses linear. (analog zur Stockseschen Reibung)

Bei Turbulent isses glaub quadratisch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Öhm nö, drho/dt passt schon. Was du mit dp/dx willst ist mir grad nicht klar, das der Druck immer weiter abfällt ist klar, aberkeine Ahnung auf was du damit raus willst



Auf die Druckunterschiede entlang der Strecke. Vor einem Wiederstand baut sich Druck auf, über den Wiederstand hat man einen Druckabfall. Was unterm Strich interessiert ist der Druck, der sich vor dem ersten Wiederstand bzw. in der Summe aufbaut.



> Die Dehnbarkeit darfste nicht berücksichtigen, da wir ja vom statischen Fall ausgehen wollen und nicht vom Anlaufprozess Nach ner Sekunde ist die Volumenänderung nämlich paseh, und im Beispiel wären es ja Liter gewesen die sihc in den Schläuchen hätten sammeln müssen, da würden die schenll schlapp machen



Ich schrieb mit Absicht /dx, nicht /dt. Eine Betrachtung nach der Zeit ist imho wenig sinnvoll, stattdessen muss man sich die Entwicklung entlang der Strecke, die ein Wasserpaket zurücklegt, angucken. Und da kann der Durchmesser zu Beginn (hoher Druck, Schlauch gedehnt) in der Tat ein anderer sein, als am Ende (niedriger Druck, Schlauch enger).




> Wasser leitet aber sehr gut Wärme. Hm...



Eigentlich tut es das nicht, jedenfalls nicht im Vergleich zur vorliegenden Leistungsdichte.



> Hab mal mir die Raynoldszahl für Wasser angeschaut, bei nem Durchmesser von 2 cm isses unmöglich, das die Strömung turbulent wird.
> 
> Viskosität is ~1 Dichte is 1000kg/m³ => v iskosität is 0,001 m²/s
> d~2 cm
> ...



Die Grenzwerte gelten für runde Querschnitte und iirc unter Vernachlässigung der Randreibung/Oberflächenstruktur. Das klappt bei nem Wasserrohr noch ganz gut, aber bei einem engen, kantigen Wakükanal herrschen andere Bedingungen.
Ohnehin ist der Übergang bei endlichen/variablen Strukturen (=kein langes, gerades Rohr) nicht schlagartig, sondern kontinuirlich.


----------



## Skysnake (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf die Druckunterschiede entlang der Strecke. Vor einem Wiederstand baut sich Druck auf, über den Wiederstand hat man einen Druckabfall. Was unterm Strich interessiert ist der Druck, der sich vor dem ersten Wiederstand bzw. in der Summe aufbaut.


naja, ob du nu Durchfluss oder Widerstand + Druck an/vor den einzelnen Bauteilen kennst is relativ wurscht, ob mans jetzt so rum oder so rum rechnet is ja egal



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich schrieb mit Absicht /dx, nicht /dt. Eine Betrachtung nach der Zeit ist imho wenig sinnvoll, stattdessen muss man sich die Entwicklung entlang der Strecke, die ein Wasserpaket zurücklegt, angucken. Und da kann der Durchmesser zu Beginn (hoher Druck, Schlauch gedehnt) in der Tat ein anderer sein, als am Ende (niedriger Druck, Schlauch enger).


Ja klar, aber die Kontinuitätsgleichung geht halt nach der Zeit und nicht nach der Strecke. Der Schlauch dehnt sich ja nur am Anfang kurz minimal und dann bleibt er so und die Kontinuitätsgleichung gilt in vollem Umfang, weil sich halt nix mehr hin oder her dehnt (die Druckschankungen durch die Pumpe vernachlässigen wir jetzt bitte wirklich , sonst können wir auch anfangen die Gezeitenkräfte durch den Mond mit reinzunehmen ) 

Ich versteh trotzdem nicht was du mit der Betrachtung auf die Strecke aussagen willst. Die Kontinuitätsgleichung muss ja in jedem beliebigen Volumina gelten, egal wie dus legst. (Kanns sein das dir div j unklar ist? Falls ja, div j gibt dir ja nen Skalar raus, der dir sagt ob du nen Zu- oder Abfluss hast. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eigentlich tut es das nicht, jedenfalls nicht im Vergleich zur vorliegenden Leistungsdichte.


Naja das halt relativ  Leitfähigkeit [W/(m*k)] Kupfer ~230>>Wasser 0,5562>>Luft 0,0261

1:413 bzw 1:21 

Je nachdem von was man ausgeht hammer beide recht 

Im Vergleich zum Die schaut man ja auch das die Kontaktfläche Wasser/Kupfer um einiges größer ist, klar Kupfer leitet viel besser, aber im Vergleich zu Luft taugt Wasser halt schon.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Grenzwerte gelten für runde Querschnitte und iirc unter Vernachlässigung der Randreibung/Oberflächenstruktur. Das klappt bei nem Wasserrohr noch ganz gut, aber bei einem engen, kantigen Wakükanal herrschen andere Bedingungen.
> Ohnehin ist der Übergang bei endlichen/variablen Strukturen (=kein langes, gerades Rohr) nicht schlagartig, sondern kontinuirlich.


Ähm jaein, die runder querschnitt ja, aber Randreibung wird nicht vernachlässigt, da ja am Rand eigentlich keine Bewegung der Flüssigkeit stattfindet, man hat ja nen Geschwindigkeitsgradienten. Weshalb man ja auch andere Querschnitte in erster Näherung als rund ansehen kann.

Bei den fenein Rinnen in manchen Kühlern und den Knicken gilt das natürlich nicht so einfach, aber deswegen hab ich ja auch nen sehr niedrigen Wert von ~1200 angenommen. Man kann ja eigentlich bis ~2300 von laminarer Srömung ausgehen.

Und das es nicht schlagartig ist, ist mir klar, das sollte das ~ auch verdeutlichen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*



Skysnake schrieb:


> naja, ob du nu Durchfluss oder Widerstand + Druck an/vor den einzelnen Bauteilen kennst is relativ wurscht, ob mans jetzt so rum oder so rum rechnet is ja egal



Wenn ich den finalen Durchfluss kenne, bin ich fertig. Aber um ihn zu berechnen brauche ich den Druck vor der Pumpe.



> Ja klar, aber die Kontinuitätsgleichung geht halt nach der Zeit und nicht nach der Strecke.



Das kann man sich aussuchen, muss man nur bei der Betrachtungsweise berücksichtigen. Bei lagranschem Ansatz muss man zwangsläufig die Entwicklung entlang der Strecke berücksichtigen.
Die Entwicklung an einem Punkt ist, da eben nicht existent, imho ein bißchen langweilig und läuft wieder auf "wenn ich da den Durchfluss gemessen habe, dann kann ich mir das rechnen sparen" hinaus. Was interessiert sind die Wiederstände/Druckabfälle beim Durchlaufen des Kreislaufes.



> Ich versteh trotzdem nicht was du mit der Betrachtung auf die Strecke aussagen willst. Die Kontinuitätsgleichung muss ja in jedem beliebigen Volumina gelten, egal wie dus legst. (Kanns sein das dir div j unklar ist? Falls ja, div j gibt dir ja nen Skalar raus, der dir sagt ob du nen Zu- oder Abfluss hast.



Mir ist klar, was eine Divergenz ist.



> Naja das halt relativ  Leitfähigkeit [W/(m*k)] Kupfer ~230>>Wasser 0,5562>>Luft 0,0261
> 
> 1:413 bzw 1:21
> 
> Je nachdem von was man ausgeht hammer beide recht



In dem Fall gehe ich nach Vergleichswerten, sondern nach der Bedeutung für die Kühlleistung. Und da ist die erzwungene Konvention das Maß der Dinge und jedes bißchen Stecke mit reiner Leitung ein heftiger Einschnitt.



> Ähm jaein, die runder querschnitt ja, aber Randreibung wird nicht vernachlässigt, da ja am Rand eigentlich keine Bewegung der Flüssigkeit stattfindet, man hat ja nen Geschwindigkeitsgradienten. Weshalb man ja auch andere Querschnitte in erster Näherung als rund ansehen kann.



Ich schreibe nicht umsonst "/Oberflächenstruktur". Ob ich die Strömung in einem Teflonbeschichten Rohr oder in einem Gewinde (d.h. Quer/Spiralfurche in der Wand) betrachte, macht einen großen Unterschied, wenn es um Durchmesser <<1,5cm geht. Und die Form des Querschnitts kann man da auch nicht mehr pauschal nähern. Ein 1cm Kreis und ein 15,5*5mm Kanal haben die gleiche Querschnittsfläche, aber letzterer hat 1/3 mehr Reibungsfläche und der maximale Abstand Wand-fließendes Medium (d.h. die Strecke, auf der sich der Geschwindigkeitsgradient ausbildet) ist halbiert.



> Bei den fenein Rinnen in manchen Kühlern und den Knicken gilt das natürlich nicht so einfach, aber deswegen hab ich ja auch nen sehr niedrigen Wert von ~1200 angenommen. Man kann ja eigentlich bis ~2300 von laminarer Srömung ausgehen.



Eine Verdoppelung ist ein bißchen sehr wenig, wenn du die Strömung in einer Sammlung 0,5mm breiter Kanälchen mit "d~2cm" annäherst und alle 1,5cm ein 45-90° Richtungswechsel auftritt.



> Und das es nicht schlagartig ist, ist mir klar, das sollte das ~ auch verdeutlichen



k. Einige Leute tendieren dazu, die Aufteilung von Reynolds R mit Ockhams R zu verwechseln


----------



## Skysnake (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

So kurz noch ne Kleinigkeit, weil ich denk wir verkraulen hier alle anderen, und ich denk wir wissen so ziemlich beide was der andere meint und würden uns auch durch die Unterschiedlichen Rechnungen durchhangeln, bis wir nen Ergebnis haben. 

Du meintest noch mit den Kanälen, die hab ich bewusst ausgelassen  Da würd ich keine Strömungstheorie mehr direkt machen, sondern mir nur noch den Widerstand anschauen und gut ist, weil da dann anzufangen wirklich rumzurechnen ist wirklich eklig  

Aber wir gehen auch bischen zu sehr ins Detail und reden aneinander auch teilweise vorbei, wies mir scheint, denn am Ende kommen wir doch im großen und ganzen zur gleichen Einschätzung wie mir scheint.

Lass uns mal nen Knopf dran machen, nen kühles Blondes zischen und uns drauf einigen, das theoretisch parallel vorteile birgt, man aber das ganze System darauf optimieren muss, seriell aber leichter umzusetzen und wohl meist trotzdem ausreichend ist, UND man kann sich keine Stolperfallen bauen 

k?


----------



## MetallSimon (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*



Skysnake schrieb:


> ...weil ich denk wir verkraulen hier alle anderen...


genau
lasst es ihn doch einfach ausprobieren.er hat ja schließliech eine dual laing.die sollte reichen


----------



## Skysnake (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

Jo nur Ergebnisse wollen wir aber auf jedenfall hier lesen


----------



## XE85 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Jo nur Ergebnisse wollen wir aber auf jedenfall hier lesen



die kommen auf jeden fall ... aber noch ein wenig geduld bitte

mfg


----------



## XE85 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

So die Testvorbereitungen laufen - beim befüllen hat sich herausgestellt das durch alle Grakas Wasser gepumpt wird - dh die von einigen aufgestellte Theorie das Wasser würde nur duch die unterste fließen ist falsch

mfg


----------



## x-coffee (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

na, wann gibts denn ergebnisse?
ich bin mal ganz neutral und daher sehr gespannt was rauskommt


----------



## shiwa77 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

Da bin ich auch mal gespannt.

Grüße


----------



## Rimarx (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3 Grakas parallel im Kreislauf*

Bin irgendwann bei euren Posts ausgestiegen, so tief wollt ich dann doch nicht in die Materie einsteigen.

Wollt aber mal klarstellen, dass es logischerweise nur die Zwischenergebnisse bezogen auf den Gesamtdurchfluss sind die ich da zum besten gegeben hatte, wo da ein Fehler sein soll ist mir Unklar.

Das Beispiel sollte eigendlich nur jedem Verständlich machen, dass bei paralleler Verschlauchung der Durchfluss je Karte deutlich! geringer ist wie bei serieller Verschlauchung. Ist wohl klar, dass in einem geschlossenen Kreislauf der Gesamtdurchfluss immer gleich sein muss


----------



## XE85 (17. Juni 2010)

Zuerst mal ein Bild vom Testsetup mit den 3 parallel verbundenen Grakas:

Das Setup besteht aus:

3 HD5870 (2x Sapphire, 1x ASUS)
ASUS P6T7 WS --> alle Grakas sind mit 16x angebunden
Core i7 980X
9GB RAM
Win 7 Pro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So die Test laufen ... erstmal der Durchfluss:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann ein Bild in idle ... der Temperaturunterschied zwischen den GPUs beträgt maximal 4 Grad




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## x-coffee (17. Juni 2010)

dass die garten alle gekühlt werden, hast du somit bewiesen. hätte mich auch gewundert wenn es nichts funktioniert hätte. nur eine frage bleibt da: der vorteil einer prarallelen schaltung ist doch dass alle gleichkaltes wasser bekommen. du hast aber trotzdem 4k unterschied, also wo liegt der vorteil? im durchfluss?


----------



## XE85 (17. Juni 2010)

also für mich hat der parallele Durchfluss einzig und alleine optische Gründe - und darum hab ich auch eigentlich diesen Thread erstellt, um zu erfahren ob es funktioniert - und nach der heftigen Theoriediskussion wo einige gar den Tod der obersten Graka vorhersagen wollten mach ich jetzt einfach den Test, der ja auch gewünscht wurde


Edit.: die aktuelle Wassertemp nachdem der Rechner jetzt etwa eine 3/4 Stunde im idle läuft beträgt etwa 29° (+/- 0,3°)

mfg


----------



## x-coffee (17. Juni 2010)

also dass irgendeine graka durch den parallelbetrieb den hitztod erleidet, ist ja mal totaler quatsch. da müsstest du schon krass niedrigen flow haben, und selbst dann würden alle karten überhitzen, nicht nur eine.. 

komisch, wie ruhig es hier auf einmal ist


----------



## XE85 (17. Juni 2010)

So Update...

für den Test unter Last habe ich die Grafiktests des 3D Mark Vantage genommen

Damit die Graks ordentlich belastet werden hab ich im Treiber alles auf die höchst mögliche Qualitätseinstellung gesetzt - einzig die vsync habe ich nicht aktiviert, als AA und AF hab ich jeweils auf 8x gesetzt - lief trotzdem schön flüssig 

die beiden Grafiktest hab ich insgesammt drei mal in folge durchlaufen lassen - die höchsten Temps hatten die GPUs jeweils gegen ende des 2 Tests:

Ich hoffe man erkennt auf dem Bild halbwegs was - der größte temperaturunterschied zwischen den GPUs beträgt 8°, die höchste gemessene Temperatur beträgt 52,5° bei GPU3, die Wassertemperatur wärend der Tests 31 bis max 32,6°


Fazit des Test: Ist meiner Meinung wie erwartet - durch den parallenen Betrieb unterscheiden sich die GPU Temps zwar um einige Grad, liegen aber selbst bei der "heissesten" GPU deutlich unter den Werten mit Luftkühlung und Meilenweit von Überhitzung oder gar Hardwaretod wie hier spekuliert wurde entfernd. Ich kann also einen parallen Betrieb bedenkenlos empfehlen sofern die selben GPU Kühler verwendet werden. Nachfragen beim Hersteller schadet aber nie, einige raten bei bestimmten Modellen explizit davon ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## x-coffee (17. Juni 2010)

andere Hersteller verkaufen links, die schalten die grakas parallel  zusammen. also wieso sollte das nicht funktionieren? so ein quatsch.
ein tipp: wenn du den zulauf an die unterste karte baust hast du exact  den selben durchflusswiederstand bei allen karten und kannst so  eventuell die 4k tempunterschied ausgleichen.


----------



## XE85 (17. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß das derartige Brücken verkauft werden, einige Hersteller raten trotzdem davon ab gewisse Kühler aus dem eigenen Sortiment parallel zu betreiben. Ich will gar nicht abstreiten das es trotzdem funktioniert, ich wollte es einfach erwähnen

mfg


----------



## Marquis (17. Juni 2010)

Magst du nochmal einen Furmark Test mit niedrigen AA/AF Stufen machen?

Die Temperaturunterschiede betragen maximal 8°C (wärmste zur kältesten) bei dem vorherigen Test, erkenne ich das richtig?


----------



## XE85 (17. Juni 2010)

Marquis schrieb:


> Magst du nochmal einen Furmark Test mit niedrigen AA/AF Stufen machen?



ja werd ich machen wenn ich Zeit habe



Marquis schrieb:


> Die Temperaturunterschiede betragen maximal 8°C (wärmste zur kältesten) bei dem vorherigen Test, erkenne ich das richtig?



richtig - unter Last max 8°, im idle max 4° von der wärmsten zur kältesten Karte - die mittlere liegt zwischen drinnen also etwa bei +2° bis +4° gegeüber der Kältesten

mfg


----------



## Rimarx (17. Juni 2010)

Jo Ergebnisse wie erwartet würde ich mal behaupten  Wie schon gesagt wurde, die Temperaturunterschiede kannst noch verringern indem du den Zulauf an die Unterste Karte hängst.

Wenn die Hersteller von parallelem Betrieb ihrer Kühler abraten, kann man wohl davon ausgehen, dass diese nen hohen Durchfluss benötigen. 3 Grakas parallel ist schon nahe am Worst Case . Ich wette, dass die letzte Karte bei dir atm maximal 25% vom Gesamtdurchfluss, also etwa 30 l/h abbekommt.

Wäre echt nice, wenn du nochmal nen Lastvergleich machen könntest, wo der Zulauf an der untersten Karte hängt.


----------



## XE85 (17. Juni 2010)

der Zulauf ist ja jetzt im Prinzip unten, die Karten sind ja in einem inverted ATX Case eingebaut - das Foto ist also nicht verkehrt rum, die wärmste Karte ist die ganz oben, also die die am weitesten vom Zufluss entfernd ist

mfg


----------



## Rimarx (17. Juni 2010)

Ist ja egal wierum, geht darum dass du Zu- und Ablauf nicht an der gleichen Karte hast, ich mach mal ne kleine Zeichnung


----------



## x-coffee (17. Juni 2010)

Rimarx schrieb:


> Ist ja egal wierum, geht darum dass du Zu- und Ablauf nicht an der gleichen Karte hast, ich mach mal ne kleine Zeichnung



jaaa genau so meinte ich das  da hat einer den gleichen gedanken wie ich gehabt 

schau, wenn du beide anschlüsse an einer seite hast dann hat die karte, die an den anschlüssen am nächsten ist, den wenigsten wiederstand. wenn du das aber so wie in der skizze machst, hast du bei allen karten den exakt gleichen wiederstand, weil bei jeder karte das wasser den gleichen weg zurücklegen muss.


----------



## steinschock (17. Juni 2010)

Auf jeden Fall hast du sauber gearbeitet so linear wie die Messungen sind. 

Zeigt aber das es so wirklich nicht optimal ist.
So ein Setup ist eigentlich zum benchen, da sollte man so unterscheide vermeiden.
Und 8° in einem sauberem neuen sys finde ich schon viel, auch wenn die Tems ok sind.


----------



## x-coffee (17. Juni 2010)

steinschock schrieb:


> Zeigt aber das es so wirklich nicht optimal ist.
> Und 8° in einem sauberem neuen sys finde ich schon viel, auch wenn die Tems ok sind.



DITO. deshalb würd ich das auch noch mit den anschlüssen zurecht machen - das bringt alles garantiert ins gleichgewicht.


----------



## XE85 (18. Juni 2010)

@Zeichnung ... So meinst du das - alles klar - eine derartige anordnung macht aber eine paralleschaltung nicht zwingend erfordelich - seriell wäre genauso möglich

Update:

Habe nochmal mit Furmark getestet - die Temps waren natürlich deutlich höher:

Wasser: max.: 39,1°
Raumtemp:     26,5°
GPU1.:   max.: 56,5°
GPU2.:   max.: 63°  
GPU3.:   max.: 71,5°
maximale Differenz 15°

auffällig beim Test war das die Temps die im Furmark angezeigt wurden überhaupt nicht mit den Werten von GPU-Z übereingestimmt haben





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Marquis (18. Juni 2010)

Imho spricht das gegen eine Parallelschaltung.  
15°K unterschied ist drastisch und zeigt auch, dass eine Graka ziemlich wenig Wasser bekommt, wirklich interessant wird es aber erst wenn du nochmal einen seriellen Aufbau machst und auch den Durchfluss vergleichst.


----------



## ZeroToxin (18. Juni 2010)

der unterschied hier is wirklich zu groß...

wie Marquis schon gesagt hat, teste mal ansatzweise nen seriellen aufbau. ich denke es macht hier sehr wohl n unterschied.

wobei der unterschied der einzelnen grakas bei mir wesentlich geringer war.. wundert mich jetz n bissl


----------



## XE85 (18. Juni 2010)

der unterschied ist groß das stimmt, aber Furmark ist ein Worst Case Scnario und trotzdem ist die Temp der heissesten Karte deutlich unter den Temps mit Luftkühlung im normalen Spieleeinsatz - desswegen bleibe ich auch beim parallelen durchfluss

mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Juni 2010)

Hi!

Nun sag' ich da auch mal was dazu.
Ich denke mal:

es wird sich tatsächlich ein Unterschied einstellen - eine Karte (vermutlich die Letzte) wird etwas weniger Wasser abbekommen als die anderen
bei ausreichend Druck spielt das aber kaum eine Rolle: der Unterschied in den Temps wird recht gering ausfallen und sich evtl. sogar im Bereich der Messungenauigkeit bewegen


Mal meine Gedanken dazu...

Ich meine, die Temperaturunterschiede (15°) sind zwar recht groß, aber einerseits bleibt selbst die wärmste Karte unter den Temps, die bei Luftkühlung erreicht werden und andererseits sind die Unterschiede evtl. auch durch Messungenauigkeiten, Unterschiede in der Karte und auch Unterschiede im Bereich Karte/Kühler verursacht.
Im Klartext: evtl. sitzt ein Kühler etwas besser als der Andere, die Wärmeleitpaste ist ein wenig anders aufgetragen - und schon sind zwei ° Unterschied da.

Unterschiede von einigen Grad hat's immer mal - 15° sind allerdings schon viel.

Aber: ich denke, so lange die wärmste Karte kälter als mit Luftkühlung ist, sollte das kein Problem sein.
und: Furmark ist ein Extremtest - selbst das wildeste Spiel dürfte kaum die Belastung erzielen, wie Furmark..


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## x-coffee (18. Juni 2010)

ihr könnt viel darüber diskutieren, wenn er den anschluss ändert so wie ein der skizze, dann hat er fast keinen unterschied mehr... dass es so einen großen unterschied gibt ist mir zumindest klar.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Juni 2010)

Danke XE85.

Sorry das ich mich hier ausgeklinkt hab, bin atm leider im KH 


Wäre aber über ne Serienschaltung auch noch sehr begeistert


----------



## x-coffee (18. Juni 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Danke XE85.
> 
> Sorry das ich mich hier ausgeklinkt hab, bin atm leider im KH



hey, was haste angestellt? dir den finger mit einem delta-lüfter abgesägt?


----------



## Skysnake (19. Juni 2010)

nein, Nerven entzündet


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Juni 2010)

na, herzlichen - ich kämpfe seit einem Jahr mit 'ner Sehnenentzündung in beiden Unterarmen.
Andere legen sich ja eine Sehnenscheidenentzündung im Arm (=Tennisarm) zu - mit solchem Kleinkram gebe ich mich ja nicht ab.....

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Skysnake (19. Juni 2010)

Thx. Ich habs halt im Rücken


----------



## x-coffee (19. Juni 2010)

auch von mir gute besserung. hatte mal einen tenisarm, kann mir vorstellen wie das im rücken ist...
naja, ihr werdet es überleben, immer schön nach vorne schauen.


----------



## Mufflon (19. Juni 2010)

Mal ne frage warum ist das was du gebaut hast ne Parallel"schaltung"

müsste das net so aussehen?


----------



## ZeroToxin (19. Juni 2010)

tut es ja auch. sieh dir die kühler und die verbindungsstücke mal genau an, dann siehste das das wasser parallel in allen karten gleichzeitig durchfließt.

es kommt an einem einlass rein, und geht an nem anderen auslass wieder raus. ein/auslass sind an der untersten karte


----------



## x-coffee (19. Juni 2010)

der entscheidende punkt ist ja, dass das wasser dass durch eine karte geflossen ist anschließend nicht in die nächste fließt!


----------



## ZeroToxin (19. Juni 2010)

tuts in diesem falle ja doch.

der einlass, drück das wasser durch karte1, gleichzeitig is aber der verbindungsanschluss zu karte2 da.
somit geht gleichzeitig in karte1 und 2, sowie auch in 3 wasser rein.
natürlich in die oberen beiden weniger als in die unterste, was die temp tests ja auch zeigen.

den höchsten durchfluss in den 3 karten hat die unterste. den schwächsten die oberste.

dennoch gehts wasser durch und kühlt.

edit: wobei ich grade glaube du meinstest das ganze anders als ich eben aufgefasst habe ^^ aber egal xD


----------



## x-coffee (19. Juni 2010)

ich habs ja auch nicht angezweifelt, sondern nur versucht zu bestätigen dass es eine parallelschaltung ist.


----------



## ZeroToxin (19. Juni 2010)

kk ^^

also hab ichs falsch aufgefasst -.-


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Juni 2010)

Wobei ich mich eines Frage: Du hast ja ein- und Auslass an der untersten Karte.
Würde es evtl. was bringen, wenn Du den Einlass an der untersten und den Auslass an der obersten Karte hättest?
Dann könnte nämlich der mehrfach angesprochene 'Kurzschluss' nicht entstehen, weil das Wasser immer durch eine der drei Karten und die gleiche Länge vom Verbindungsstück fließen muss.

Nur mal so 'ne Idee.
Wobei: so ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht, ob ich nicht auch mal so was ausprobiere - aber nur mit zwei Karten (mehr gibt mein derzeitiges Mainboard eh' nicht her).

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## x-coffee (19. Juni 2010)

EXAKT das haben wir ihm schon gesagt.  einen der anschlüsse an die untere karte.


----------



## ZeroToxin (19. Juni 2010)

und bei exakt dem punkt hat der TE das problem, dass es in seinem MurderMod TJ07 von der Verschlauchung her mies aussehn würde.

zumindest wenn ich noch auf aktuellem stand bin was sein Tagebuch / Projekt angeht


----------



## x-coffee (19. Juni 2010)

tja, das hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber ehrlich gesagt wäre mir der tempunterschied zu groß...


----------



## ZeroToxin (19. Juni 2010)

ich hatte es selbst in der config am laufen und hatte intressanterweise mit parallel verschlauchung bessere temps als mit serieller.

wobei ich dazu sagen muss, ich nutz ne dual laing D5 und diese sin doch noch ne ganze spur stärker als die DDCs


----------



## x-coffee (20. Juni 2010)

richtig, das ist auch logisch, da die grakas ja alle gleichkühles wasser bekommen.

und mit ner dual laing hast du auch mehr als genügend flow in deinem system.^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2010)

Marquis schrieb:


> Imho spricht das gegen eine Parallelschaltung.
> 15°K unterschied ist drastisch und zeigt auch, dass eine Graka ziemlich wenig Wasser bekommt, wirklich interessant wird es aber erst wenn du nochmal einen seriellen Aufbau machst und auch den Durchfluss vergleichst.



In dem Zusammenhang: Weiß jemand, wie zuverlässig die Temp-Sensoren in den GPUs absolut sind?
Wenn man den Werten trauen könnte (ich zweifel mal pauschal dran) wären dass nicht nur 15K Differenz. Es wären +15K im Vergleich zu einer Karte, die maximal 15K über Wassertemperatur liegt - also eine glatte Halbierung der Kühlleistung.




XE85 schrieb:


> der unterschied ist groß das stimmt, aber Furmark ist ein Worst Case Scnario und trotzdem ist die Temp der heissesten Karte deutlich unter den Temps mit Luftkühlung im normalen Spieleeinsatz - desswegen bleibe ich auch beim parallelen durchfluss



Aus Designgründen nachvollziehbar (und iirc von einigen auch so erwartet), aber wärst du bereit, trotzdem noch den Gegentest mit serriellem Aufbau zu machen, um die These der allgemein schlechteren Kühlleistung (wegen niedrigerem Durchfluss selbst an der am besten versorgten Karte) zu überprüfen?
(und - für alle Normalsterblichen hier - das ganze mal mit einer Laing abgeklemmt?)


----------



## x-coffee (20. Juni 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aus Designgründen nachvollziehbar (und iirc von einigen auch so erwartet), aber wärst du bereit, trotzdem noch den Gegentest mit serriellem Aufbau zu machen, um die These der allgemein schlechteren Kühlleistung (wegen niedrigerem Durchfluss selbst an der am besten versorgten Karte) zu überprüfen?
> (und - für alle Normalsterblichen hier - das ganze mal mit einer Laing abgeklemmt?)



und wenn du schon am basteln bist, vllt mal den einen anschluss an die andere karte setzten, damit wir sehen was das bringt?


----------



## XE85 (20. Juni 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aus Designgründen nachvollziehbar (und iirc von einigen auch so erwartet), aber wärst du bereit, trotzdem noch den Gegentest mit serriellem Aufbau zu machen, um die These der allgemein schlechteren Kühlleistung (wegen niedrigerem Durchfluss selbst an der am besten versorgten Karte) zu überprüfen?
> (und - für alle Normalsterblichen hier - das ganze mal mit einer Laing abgeklemmt?)





x-coffee schrieb:


> und wenn du schon am basteln bist, vllt mal den einen anschluss an die andere karte setzten, damit wir sehen was das bringt?



ja wenn ich Zeit habe kann ich das noch machen, aber ich vermute das die Temps dann bei allen gleich sind, allerdings ein wenig höher als jetzt bei der kühlsten Karte

mfg


----------



## ZeroToxin (20. Juni 2010)

die temps müssten sich dann um 3-4 °C verändern..

kühlste karte bei ca 30 grad, wärmste bei 35-36 im idle


----------



## x-coffee (20. Juni 2010)

bei was jetzt? bei der seriellen schaltung? 6k fänd ich immer noch viel.


----------



## ZeroToxin (21. Juni 2010)

jo bei serieller.

und nein, die 6k sin nich tragisch


----------



## x-coffee (21. Juni 2010)

hmm. auf mich persönlich wirkts viel.
das sollte doch mit einer parallellen schaltung locker zu überbieten sein, oder?


----------



## ZeroToxin (21. Juni 2010)

kommt drauf an.

als ich die serielle schaltung hatte, war die unterste graka (die dritte) natürlich am kühlsten, da sie auch am wenigsten ausgelastet wurde. ganz im gegenteil zur obersten (die erste) welche ja die komplette bildausgabe als aufgabe hatte.

natürlich is auch von gpu zu gpu bzw von kühler zu kühler n unterschied. reicht ja schon wenn n bissl zu wenig anpressdruck, zu viel / zu wenig wlp usw drauf is, schon haste n temp unterschied.

ich konnte allerdings mit den temps gut leben, da sie unter furmark auch nich auf über 40 rauf gingen..


----------



## x-coffee (21. Juni 2010)

auf furmark nicht über 40° ??? das ist aber superspitze. normalerweise sind da bei volllast über 50°.

sicher, es reicht schon ein kleiner fertigungsunterschied und schon hat der eine kühler einen anderen wiederstand, oder ein bisschen zu viel/wenig wlp und schon ist der unterschied da. aber ich werde es mir mal zur aufgabe machen, eine parallele schaltung mit möglichst wenig wiederstand aufzubauen. vorrausgesetzt, ich kann mir irgendwann mal ein cf/sli gespann leisten. xD


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Juni 2010)

Hi!

Also 6k finde ich absolut lächerlich.
Solche Unterscheide können meiner Meinung nach schon durch Auslastungsdifferenzen, Serienstreuungen bei den Bauteilen der Karten (nicht jede GPU und jedes G-Ram, Elko oder was auch immer sind gleich) oder einfach unterschiedliche Wirkung der Kühler - sei es durch unterschiedliche Montage (nein, kein Vorwurf: das lässt sich kaum vermeiden) oder Fertigungstoleranzen der Kühler - entstehen.

Solange die Temperaturen so bleiben, sollte da alles im grünen Bereich sein.
Man darf eines nicht vergessen: selbst die wärmste Karte ist um einiges kühler als unter der originalen Luftkühlung.

Ich hab's mal mit zwei 5770er im CF getestet; eine war auf Wasser-, die andere auf Luftkühlung.
Die wassergekühlte - sie 'durfte' auch noch die Bildausgabe bewältigen - hatte 50, die luftgekühlte 90°.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## x-coffee (21. Juni 2010)

klar, ein paar k sind schnell da. aber wenn 6 lächerlich sind, sind 8 normal und 15 vllt okay...

naja wie auch immer. die karten überhitzen jedenfalls auf keinen fall.


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Juni 2010)

x-coffee schrieb:


> die karten überhitzen jedenfalls auf keinen fall.


Eben!

Da ist nun die Frage, was man sucht:


ein leises System (wie ich)
ein schnelles Systen (= mehr Fps)
ein kaltes System (= weniger k)
Die Lösungen sind ja klar:


weniger Leistung, ggf. passiv gekühlte Bauteile oder - wie bei mir - ein eigentlich überdimensionierter Radiator
(Ein Mora 2 für einen Q9550 mit 'ner 5770 dürfte tatsächlich 'ausreichend' sein.....)
Hier brauchts' - derzeit - 'ne GTX 480-Kombi und einen i7-980
Und eine Wasserkühlung mit der Leistung eines LKW-Motors.....
(OK, der Kühleblock meiner Lok tut's auch....)
Da hilft nur eines: flüssige Gase!

Ich denke mal, es ist recht interessant, die Unterschiede zu sehen.
Für den Betrieb des Rechners dürfte es aber ziemlich egal sein, ob die Grakas 35 oder 45° haben oder ob sie ein oder 15° unterschiedlich sind: funktionieren tut's allemal!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## x-coffee (21. Juni 2010)

du hast natürlich recht. aber ich denke für jemanden der übertaktet, ist jedes k wichtig. ich glaube dass viele leute, die sich eine wakü zulegen wollen, übertakten möchten und das maximale aus ihren karten bzw. prozessor rausholen wollen, was mit wakü eben möglich ist.

von daher könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, dass jemand der viel in eine wakü investiert, auch sehen möchte dass seine karten gleichkühl sind und keine 15k unterschied haben. wobei das natürlich schon ein premium-anspruch ist.


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Juni 2010)

Na, da bin ich mir nicht so sicher: ob eine wassergekühlte Graka nun 36 oder 45° hat, dürfte auch beim Übertakten kaum eine Rolle spielen.
Und wer so weit geht, dass es eine Rolle spielt, kühlt eher mit flüssig-Gasen.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## x-coffee (22. Juni 2010)

wirklich? also ich glaube an dem punkt könnten wir uns jetzt streiten. 

es sind immerhin 15k, und die machen meiner meinung ganz schön was aus. aber naja.


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. Juni 2010)

Da können wir uns streiten - ich meine aber, einer Karte, die unter Luft ab 50° (idle) oder so aufwärts arbeitet, ist es total egal, ob sie nun 35 oder 45° hat.
Bei 80 oder 95° spielt es sicher 'ne Rolle, klar - aber unterhalb von 50° eher weniger.
Das lässt sich aber doch testen: einfach mal die Wakü auf 'Volldampf' (nicht wörtlich zu nehmen: wenn's Dampf hat, hast Du ein Problem.....) stellen, die Graka an Maximum bringen und dann die Wakü so einstellen, dass die Karte 15°-20° wärmer ist.
Wenn die Karte dann immer noch dieselben Taktwerte bringt, macht's nix.

Hätte ich meine 5770 wassergekühlt - ich arbeite dran - dann würde ich's selber testen.
Mal sehen, ob ich dran denke, wenn meine 5770 wieder unter Wasser ist - notfalls dran erinnern!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## x-coffee (22. Juni 2010)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hätte ich meine 5770 wassergekühlt - ich arbeite dran - dann würde ich's selber testen.
> Mal sehen, ob ich dran denke, wenn meine 5770 wieder unter Wasser ist - notfalls dran erinnern!



viel erfolg bei den arbeiten. 

das werde ich tun - ich glaub es zwar noch nicht so recht, aber ich werde es mal austesten, bei gelegenheit. mein aktueller rechner ist nämlich noch unter luft, ich müsste das mit meiner alten 6800 Ultra austesten. mal sehen.^^


----------



## golfspeed76 (4. August 2010)

Hi @ all

So!!! Um die Diskussion hier mal zu beenden, gebe ich hiermit bekannt das ich heute um 18:00 Uhr genau das ausprobiere über das ihr hier schreibt. LOL!!!! 

Ich habe meine Wakü momentan so angeschlossen: Radi - CPU - Graka1 - Graka2- Wapu - Radi. 

Meine Überlegung war jetzt einen AB einzubauen (560ml fassungsvermögen) nach der ersten Graka damit die 2. Graka nicht mehr das heisseste Wasser abbekommt (MAX 88° C nach 4 Std. Battlefield auf 1680x1050 deteils auf sehr hoch). Nach dem das meine erste Wakü ist und ich damit nicht so viel Erfahrung hab dachte ich mir ich Teste das mal für euch. Viele argumentieren halt damit wenn du es paralell machst das dann die eine Graka mehr Wasser bekommt als die andere. (Strömungswiederstand) Also ich denke mal es müsste klappen die Temp für die 2te Graka wenigstens um 10 oder 15 °C runterzubekommen. Für bessere Vorschläge von Profis wäre ich Dankbar.

Temperaturergebniss (Graka 2) gibt es morgen 


MFG Dominik


----------



## empty (4. August 2010)

Das würde ich sein lassen nach einer Stunde Last ist das Wasser überall +-2K gleich egal ob vorher AGB oder nicht.
AGB->Pumpe->Komponenten-> Radi so läufts bei mir und so sollte man es machen, AGB->Pumpe das ist wichtig, damit die Pumpe auch keine Luft abkriegt usw....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2010)

golfspeed76 schrieb:


> Hi @ all
> 
> So!!! Um die Diskussion hier mal zu beenden, gebe ich hiermit bekannt das ich heute um 18:00 Uhr genau das ausprobiere über das ihr hier schreibt. LOL!!!!
> 
> ...




Bessere allgemeine Vorschläge findest du zu hauf in diesem Thread, bessere konkrete Vorschläge werden ohne ein paar mehr Temperaturwerte kaum möglich sein.
(aber muss ja auch nicht, ist doch zur Abwechslung mal schön, wenn jemand alles mögliche durchprobiert. Immer nur Theorie führt langfristig zu Mangel an Fakten  )


----------



## XE85 (4. August 2010)

golfspeed76 schrieb:


> So!!! Um die Diskussion hier mal zu beenden, gebe ich hiermit bekannt das ich heute um 18:00 Uhr genau das ausprobiere über das ihr hier schreibt. LOL!!!!



Ähm ... ich will dir ja nicht den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen - nur ich hab die Tests schon gemacht - die Ergebnisse finden sich auf den Seiten 9 und 11

mfg


----------



## golfspeed76 (5. August 2010)

Soooo... da bin ich wieder. 

Also die Temperaturen sind überall so ca. 11°C weniger. (Mit AB) Ich denke also das paralell nicht so gut ist. Werde es weiterhin in Reihe machen und nach der 2. komponente einen Radi einsetzen. (ein 2ter 360er ist schon bestellt). Dann müsste die Temp für die 2.Graka noch weiter unten sein.


MFG


----------



## XE85 (5. August 2010)

wie gesagt hab ich die Tests schon gemacht - deine Angaben sagen überhaupt nichts aus, es gibt nichtmal angaben über die verwendete Hardware, den Durchfluss, usw. ... wenn du weiterhin den Thread mit irgenwelchen Werten zuspammst werden ich einen Mod bitten den Thread zu schließen - Es steht dir frei einen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen und dort deine Messergebnisse zu Posten

mfg


----------

